# Tripod Alternatives?



## andrew99 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a tripod which is a great tool, but I was wondering if there is anything else easier to carry, or do you have any tips for those times when I don't have the tripod?  I've heard rumors of people using bean bags or rice bags to support the camera, has anyone here tried that?  Any other tips, such as holding the camera against a wall, etc?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

The idea is to have the camera as stead as possible...so the best thing you can do...is take it out of your hands and put it on something solid.  A beanbag or something like that can be hand to help position the camera.

Placing the camera against a wall or leaning on something  yourself can help.  

Proper posture and breathing can also help a lot.

Or better yet, use a shutter speed that is fast enough so that you don't have to worry about blur from camera shake.


----------



## the hank (Feb 27, 2008)

Try this!!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 27, 2008)

andrew99 said:


> I have a tripod which is a great tool, but I was wondering if there is anything else easier to carry, or do you have any tips for those times when I don't have the tripod? I've heard rumors of people using bean bags or rice bags to support the camera, has anyone here tried that? Any other tips, such as holding the camera against a wall, etc?


 
I have a custom-made bean bag that my wife's grandmother made for me some thirty years ago.  It's a really good substitute for a tripod most of the time - I can usually find something somewhat horizontal, perhaps the top of a trash can, to use with it.  Of course, there's always the case when I wish that I had my real tripod with me.


----------



## Milhouse (Feb 27, 2008)

You may want to try a gorillapod.  Its a pocket sized flexible tripod for about 50$.  I don't have one, but I've heard that they are very handy.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 27, 2008)

Milhouse said:


> You may want to try a gorillapod.  Its a pocket sized flexible tripod for about 50$.  I don't have one, but I've heard that they are very handy.



I had one and I threw it away.  It quivered!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned a monopod.  It's an alternative, light weight, easy to carry and makes up on third of the tripod.  Your legs make up the other two thirds.  A bean bag isn't something I wish to carry around with me.


----------



## galaxyzoom (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a gorillapod and even though might have to set it up on a higher surface I find it to be handy.  Sometimes it does quiver a little if I don't setup the camera right but I like it.  I bought it for my Canon S3 and ordered the slr model.  I just upgraded to rebel xti and it does a good job with the lens that came with it.


----------



## galaxyzoom (Feb 27, 2008)

And I forgot that another tip is to also hold your breath while holding the camera close to your body.


----------



## jshelto3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have found that it is helps to treat my camera like I do my rifle. I squeeze the shutter button during a controlled exhale.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 27, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned a monopod.  It's an alternative, light weight, easy to carry and makes up on third of the tripod.  Your legs make up the other two thirds.  A bean bag isn't something I wish to carry around with me.



Why not?  It's smaller, lighter and much more easily stored than a monopod.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone use a shoulder strap with their tripod for carrying?  My tripod has a carry bag that has a shoulder strap, but it would be a pain to put it in and out of the bag all the time.  I was going to pick up an extra shoulder strap to attach to the tripod so it was much easier to carry if I was planning on using it a lot.


----------



## eclipse13 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just strap my tripod to the bottom of my camera bag so it is almost always with me. I second the monopod though. I bought one a short while ago and it has been good for surfing photos and I'm sure it will be good for sports when my brother starts playing lacross again. It is small and lighter than a tripod, and you can grab it and move quickly with it.


----------



## Mav (Feb 28, 2008)

I just use a cheap Quantaray QT-100 travel tripod.  It collapses down insanely short and it'll fit right into my Tamrac messenger bag.  Ok it pokes out the top a little, but it still fits right in.  Very easy to carry.  It'll support my D80 w/o the grip and a lightweight consumer mid-zoom.  I wouldn't use it with a heavier telephoto or pro zoom and/or my grip hooked up.  That's asking for trouble.  I have a much sturdier tripod that'll handle the heavier stuff but it never gets used because (haha!) it's a pain in the a** to carry.


----------



## bake (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.instructables.com/id/String-Tripod/?ALLSTEPS

This, I'm gonna make me one.


----------



## Lakewood Photography (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm looking into purchasing a vibration reduction/image stabilization lens for my d80 - would this be an option for you to look into?


----------



## jedithebomber (Mar 2, 2008)

galaxyzoom said:


> And I forgot that another tip is to also hold your breath while holding the camera close to your body.



Thats a bad idea. When you hold your breath you tense up, when you tense up you shake. *jshelto3 *has the right idea. Take a nice deep breath and press the shutter during a slow controlled exhale.


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 2, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Does anyone use a shoulder strap with their tripod for carrying?  My tripod has a carry bag that has a shoulder strap, but it would be a pain to put it in and out of the bag all the time.  I was going to pick up an extra shoulder strap to attach to the tripod so it was much easier to carry if I was planning on using it a lot.



i just use my tripod's up/down lever thing to hook it onto my shoulder bag
if u lock it in that position its not goin anywhere till u unlock it


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lakewood Photography said:


> I'm looking into purchasing a vibration reduction/image stabilization lens for my d80 - would this be an option for you to look into?



yah actually those work wonders
of course in-camera shake reduction is nice too :mrgreen:


----------



## skieur (Mar 2, 2008)

I have what looks like a tabletop monopod except that you push a button and 3 wide feet spread out at the bottom for stability.  The centre pole has a good circumference as well which aids support.  I can put it on tables, benches, turn it sideways against walls etc.

skieur


----------



## Early (Mar 2, 2008)

You can carry around a plain piece of cloth to put between say a car hood or roof, or maybe a tree trunk.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 2, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Why not? It's smaller, lighter and much more easily stored than a monopod.


My monopod fits nicely on the side of my bag.








mrodgers said:


> Does anyone use a shoulder strap with their tripod for carrying? My tripod has a carry bag that has a shoulder strap, but it would be a pain to put it in and out of the bag all the time. I was going to pick up an extra shoulder strap to attach to the tripod so it was much easier to carry if I was planning on using it a lot.


Just an old strap I had laying around works for me.


----------



## skyvue2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I concur totally with the monopod, I have the Velbon RUP-43 all aluminum construction and LOVE mine, wonderful for stability even when completely retracted and taking vertical shots...gives that added "grip" for camera and image stabilization!


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 2, 2008)

jedithebomber said:


> Thats a bad idea. When you hold your breath you tense up, when you tense up you shake. *jshelto3 *has the right idea. Take a nice deep breath and press the shutter during a slow controlled exhale.





What i would suggest is taking the shot right between inhale/exhale. Slow the breathing down to just small calm breaths, and in between breaths take a shot. But don't hold your breath for to long, and breathing out causes your arms to move.


----------

